# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] κλουβί για παπαγάλους και harness αχρησιμοποίητο

## tarirs

Παιδια δινω το κλουβι,που μου εδωσε ο Ηρακλης ειναι αυτο http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=P1270082.jpg επειδη δεν με βολεψε....

Επισης δινω ενα ακομα harness που το ειχα για τον Ηρακλη με παραγγελια,αλλα δεν μπορω να το κρατησω αλλο,το 1ο που ειχα ειναι κλεισμενο απο την διαχειρηση mariakappa...

Τα ανταλλασω με είδη για παπαγαλους... το κλουβι γαι το harness στειλτε πμ για να συνεννοηθουμε τι και πως.......

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

γραψε αν θελεις με τι τα ανταλλαζεις

----------


## Efthimis98

Με τι ανταλασσονται ομως δεν μας ειπες......σωστα ?

----------


## tarirs

το κλουβι δωθηκε..μενει το harness αχρησιμοποιητο που προοριζοταν για μελος..αλλα δεν εχει δωσει σημεια ζωης...αντε να φευγει και αυτο..........

----------


## tarirs

ισχυει ακομα και για το κλουβι το ανερεσε ο φιλος που ηταν να το παρει...και το harness και το κλουβι ειναι ανοιχτα...

----------


## tarirs

Παμε πανω για τα πραγματα...οποιος τα χρειαζετε να μου στειλει πμ....τα εχω και καθονται...

----------


## tarirs

Λοιπον παμε παλι δινω το harness,το σταντ μου που εχω στην υπογραφη μου οποιος θελει φωτο του στελνω,και με ολα αυτα χαριζω και το κλουβι...!!!!!!

----------


## tarirs

Λοιπον μετα απο σκεψη,και πηρα και γνωμη απο συμφοριτισσα,το σταντ θα μενει σε μενα μενει το χαρνες και το κλουβι στειλτε πμ,για πληροφοριες....να τα δωσω...

----------


## Kostakos

Αμα ημουν κοντσ στην Αθηνα και ειχα κατι για το ανταλαξω θα ενδιαφερομουν!
(Για το κλουβακι φυσικα)

----------


## tarirs

> Αμα ημουν κοντσ στην Αθηνα και ειχα κατι για το ανταλαξω θα ενδιαφερομουν!
> (Για το κλουβακι φυσικα)


Αμα σε ενδιαφερει το παω στο ΚΤΕΛ να στο στειλουν...ετσι για να σε εξυπηρετησω....αφου το θες...

----------


## Kostakos

Βασικα μωρε δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο τιποτα δεδομενο!! αλλα ειναι ωραιο κλουβακι!!

----------


## alex_music_bcs

εγω ενδιαφερομαι για το κλουβι. αλλα με τι το ανταλλαζεις??

----------


## tarirs

> εγω ενδιαφερομαι για το κλουβι. αλλα με τι το ανταλλαζεις??


Εχεις πμ....

----------


## tarirs

Το κλουβι χαριστηκε και εφυγε...εχει μεινει το harness....ποιος τυχερος θα το τσιμπησει,ειναι αμεταχειριστο....

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν ειπες με ΤΙ το ανταλλασεις????

----------


## tarirs

> Δεν ειπες με ΤΙ το ανταλλασεις????


Αν το θες φιλε μου με πμ.να τα πουμε μην το γεμισουμε το thread....οτι θες με πμ...

----------


## tarirs

Ισχυει ακομα το harness.....

----------


## tarirs

Το χαρνες ανταλλασονται και με ψαρακια,εχω χρυσοψαρα στο ενυδρειο...αν εχετε καποια που μπορουν να ζησουν με τα δικα μου,πολυ ευχαριστως....

----------


## sammu

δεν μπορω να σου στειλω πμ 

ενδιαφερομαι για το χαρνεσ αν ειναι για μικρα πουλια. στειλε καποιο μεηλ επικοινωνιας αν θες σε πμ

----------


## tarirs

> δεν μπορω να σου στειλω πμ 
> 
> ενδιαφερομαι για το χαρνεσ αν ειναι για μικρα πουλια. στειλε καποιο μεηλ επικοινωνιας αν θες σε πμ


εστειλα..σε πμ...

----------


## tarirs

> εστειλα..σε πμ...


aντιγονη παρε με αυριο τηλεφωνο που σου εστειλα να τα πουμε καλυτερα.....

----------


## tarirs

Να κλειδωθει το τοπικ παρακαλω,ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια...

----------


## ninos

Το θέμα κλειδώνει

----------

